# Spelling error on Marriage certificate



## MRizwan (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear All,

On my marriage certificate, my first name 'Mohammad' is spelt as Muhammad. All other details are correct. I am about to apply for my wife's spouse visa. On her passport her husband's name is appearing as Muhammad too because it was taken from the marriage certificate. It should be 'Mohammad'.

Can somebody please advise if that will be a problem? Should I get the name changed or go ahead with her application?

I am from Pakistan. Alternatively, should I get my Nikah nama (Marriage Certificate) attested by Foreign Office?

Your advise will be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Tricky... I applied for my original visa some time in 2012 I think before the rules got changed. My husband's name did not fully fit into the space for it on the marriage certificate so it looked a bit strange with some of his names abbreviated to three letters and it was not a problem but I think they are a bit more stringent these days. It's risky, it may be OK or may not be OK, I don't think anyone can tell you for sure. I'd say it should be OK but would I risk it myself... probably not, but then when it comes to visas I like to do everything by the book 100% and avoid stress cause it's stressful enough as it is. Depends if you want to risk the money and heartache and possible delays and how much trouble changing the name would be.


----------



## MRizwan (Aug 15, 2015)

Many thanks your response ashkevron.

i agree. No body can give a definitive answer. it is a common issue. Mohammad is spelt as Muhammad and Mohammed in different countries.

my surname, dob and fathers name match on my marriage certificate. It is just one letter in my first name Mohammad.

Do you think i should include a cover letter and explain it when i apply for the visa?

Can anyone else advise please?


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi I would advise you get it changed. My father's name was spelled wrong on my marriage certificate English translation. So I told my wife to get it changed. But yours is a bit tricky as it's the same on her passport. I'm from Bangladesh

If you decide not to change it just write a note explaining the errors.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There should be no spelling error on important document like marriage certificate, to avoid any future problems, not just with UK visas. So get the marriage record amended, and a new correct certificate issued.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

It is a bit unfortunate they put spouse's names into passports, I've never realised some countries did that...


----------



## MRizwan (Aug 15, 2015)

Many thanks for your response everyone. Much appreciated. my name is also spelt as Muhammad on my divorce certificate from my previous marriage, so I will go ahead with it and explain it in the cover letter. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again.


----------

